# Tree Branch Sealer



## ole dad (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello. I'm new to this forum. I have some down trees in the area and I took some of the branches for crafting. My question is what's the best thing I can seal them with? I have been using polyurethane spray sealer, and it works well but I don't like the smell and the smell lasts a while. Can you recommend a sealer that will seal the branches? Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Latex paint will work.

A lot of wood turners use Anchorseal. Water based, no smell, brush on. Very easy to use. White in the container, dries clear.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...de=packard&Product_Code=157201&Category_Code=


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The function is to slow down the rate of water loss, now that all the "pipes" have been cut open. Of course, it's your hope to reduce end cracking. As DP says, latex paint, wood glue, whatever is lying around in your shop that form a fairly waterproof layer.

The guys in the Diamond Willow furniture shop don't care. They harvest 4-5 cords of 8' sticks in the spring when the sap is running. Peel all the bark, no end sealing at all and into the bins for 2-5 years.
They expect up to 12" cracking. Far faster and cheaper in the long term. The bark? That's a 3/4T pickup, loaded.

All the KD lumber that I buy is end-sprayed with green or blue paint stuff.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Latex paint has worked ok for me. Just used some on these fresh cut slabs. 
Haven't tried anchor seal yet.


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

I've got a similar question. I've got some branches (2" max diameter) that I've let air dry for over 2 years, so they're as dry as they're gonna get, but now I'd like to seal them (I'm making stuff like a coat tree, and a hat rack). Would polyurethane work for that?

Acer


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Acercanto said:


> I've got a similar question. I've got some branches (2" max diameter) that I've let air dry for over 2 years, so they're as dry as they're gonna get, but now I'd like to seal them (I'm making stuff like a coat tree, and a hat rack). Would polyurethane work for that?
> 
> Acer


Yes.


----------



## ole dad (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks All! Like Acercanto, I am using fallen tree branches etc. for crafts, Christmas ornaments, etc. I sprayed a few with the poly spray I have and after a day or so they don't really smell. I think that's what I didn't like. But that spray should do the trick for the look and making them last?


----------

